# Classico Tomato Sauce - Atlas Mason Jars



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been using "Classico Traditional Favorites" Tomato Sauce since this past fall, all the while running the jars through the dishwasher, drying them and putting the tops back on to keep the dust out of them while storing them. You see I had a method to my madness, as I planned to use them in my feeders...I bought the feeders from Dadant over the years, the hive front type feeders.

Anyway, I popped open the lid to one of the jars, thinking...there should be no smell of that Tomato and Basil and wow, what a whiff....so now you can see where I am going with my Tomato Sauce line of thought....once I fill these bottles with sugar syrup, do I have anything to worry about residual anything bothering the bees. Maybe I will have to limit the Classico Jars to my "Italian" hives!!!!!!! Italians like pasta sauce, no?????? (Smile)

Anyway, anyone have a good suggestion to eliminate the smell? Another run through the dishwasher? A special cleanser? Or do I even care?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Are you sure the feeders fit those jars? I know that feeders are mason jar size and I have a bunch of pasta jars that do not fit the feeders.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Bluegrass, YUP, wow, you had me worried...I ran out to the garage and checked!~ PERFECT! whewww, wiping forehead! <smile>. Now that I have about 15 of those jars saved...


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

good, I don't worry about the smell as long as they are clean.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

you are lucky since I have a number of those pre made pasta jars and the lids are definitely not the same as an old mason jar.... slightly larger as a matter of fact. and they contain slighly less that a standard quart jar, although they pretty much look about the same size.

the smell shouldn't hurt anything as feeders. I boil (sterilize) mine, top and bottle, and that pretty much kills the smell. some time the red ring in the cap is impossible to remove... as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Tecumseh, Thanks for the suggestion of boiling the bottles and tops. I will do just that, just before I start using them. I do think I will run them through the dishwasher one more time prior to that. Thanks


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

well... if your bees are italian, they will not mind the nicely infused sugar water... however... russians are a different story...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Paul Newmen has "sauce with vodka", that should work for the "Russians".


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

cant leave the russians out....


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Love that Classico sauce. My favorite is the spicy red pepper. I usually throw in a small can of diced tomatoes and add celery, mushrooms, and sliced zuchinni if I have it and then hop it up with a bit more crushed chili peppers.....

Um... yeah. Jars. Right. Jars. No problem Jeff. I use them for feeders too. You can also use regular mason jar lids on them- I think the smell is mostly in the lid.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I got most of the smell out of a pickle jar by washing it, then, while it was still wet, pouring in some baking soda, shaking around so it stuck on the inside. I then opened the jar and let it sit for a few days. It helped, but did not eliminate the pickle smell.


----------

